# [2012] Has anyone heard of any rumblings about a Special Assessment at APAB III



## Egret1986 (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought a week at A Place at the Beach III in Atlantic Beach earlier in the year and resold it.  An interested party had much dialogue with me about the week and said she had heard there were going to be Special Assessments for upgrades.  I ended up selling the week to someone else, but called the resort to ask about this possibility.  At the time, Owner Services indicated that it was a possibility, but not a definite, and that it would be voted on by the HOA.  I didn't question it any further since I had another buyer.  

I have recently seen a bunch of weeks (mostly prime season) for this resort being offered for sale by one seller.  I think this may be a broker, but not sure.  I may call the resort again and question them further.

Anyone own there that knows anything about a potential special assessment coming down the pike?  This is an SPM managed resort, which to me is a benefit.  I own and have owned at resorts managed by this group.  I am very happy with their management.

I may be interested in purchasing some of these weeks if the seller and I can come to terms, but don't want to buy several weeks and then have to deal with the extra expense.


----------



## shar (Jul 31, 2012)

I own a week at APATB III and have been given no information about any special assessment nor have I been asked to vote on one.

Shar


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 31, 2012)

At most resorts owners do not have to vote for the implementation of a Special Assessment only the Board.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 2, 2012)

The resort has a mix of ownership, from weeks to whole ownership. There may be some special provisions not normal for timeshares. There is a real estate agent in Atlantic Beach that handles resort resales and she may be able to advise you. I am on vacation and do not have access to my records or I would provide her name. If no one else does, I'll try to remember to look it up and post it here.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the suggestion, Tony.*



tonyg said:


> The resort has a mix of ownership, from weeks to whole ownership. There may be some special provisions not normal for timeshares. There is a real estate agent in Atlantic Beach that handles resort resales and she may be able to advise you. I am on vacation and do not have access to my records or I would provide her name. If no one else does, I'll try to remember to look it up and post it here.




It's Deanna Hull Realty.  I did speak with the resort manager back at the beginning of the year.  He indicated that nothing was planned, but it would be discussed at the next annual HOA meeting.  

Happy vacation!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 7, 2012)

That's the Realtor. I remember other discussions of possible special assessments, one for a proposed elevator installation. We once had a couple of other owners here, so I'm surprised they haven't responded.


----------



## cosmicmama (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any new information on this?   I just got a great deal on week 38 on eBay, now I'm wondering if this is the reason.


----------



## allsmiles277 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some of the best deals out there are at APATB III because of the low cost to buy them. I have done business with Deanna Hull Realty and check internet sites too. My best deals have been at APATB III. I also like the 1 1/2 bedroom units because they are the best deal out there. Other timeshare complexes at Atlantic Beach NC are either too expensive to purchase for me or maintenance fees have gone out of sight. The SPECIAL ASSESSMENTS can ruin you if you own several units at timeshare complexes. HOA's and management companies have you by the "b'lls" from a financial standpoint. Some Boards and Management companies are thieves !!!!


----------

